# 95 Altima Windshield Wiper Not Working



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

I own a 95 Altima.
For some strange reason the windshield wiper on the driver's side has stopped working. The passenger's side works fine. What could be the problem and how do I repair it??
Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah its a pain in the ass...the same thing happened to me cuz i pulled the dumbest thing and put the wipers on when there was ice out..there is an arm that controls the wipers in the baffle right under the windshield more then likely the arm popped out of the drivers side wiper. Its a tight space that takes some patience to deal with, but i bet thats what it is.


----------



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

Exactly same here. 
Yesterday I was cleaning the ice from the car and then put the Wipers on even when there was a little ice left on them (guess I got a little impatient). I stopped it immediately but after that it wouldn't work anymore.

how did you repair it?? If possible could you let me know the steps to dissemble the wiper so that I can repair it.

Also you mentioned that the arm may have popped out.............so does that mean it has fallen out and I have to get a new one.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

your gonnna hafta take the actual wiper arms off to get the baffle off to get to the arm that moves the wipers. Take the knob off the bottom of the wipper arm and unscrew the nut and pull the wiper arm off. Then after you do this to both wipers from what I remember there are a few screws that hold the cowl on pull those then pop it out there a a bunch of clips that hold it on it'll take a little pryin. The motor is on the passenger side the wiper arm from the motor more then likely popped out of the wiper on the driver side your gonna hafta pop it back into its home, then put it all back together. Its a pain but the only other thing to do it not fix it and get some rainx.....


----------



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot ctrob.
I repaired it. The lever/arm had fallen off. Just snapped it back. Looks like a very loose connection........seems like it may fall back again any time.
I am a happy man... Thanks again.

One more question for you

What kind of antenna does this car have....powered antenna (that which goes up when the radio is turned on and goes down when it is turned off) OR a manual/fixed antenna (that which always stays extended)??
The antenna on my car always stays extended so I am not sure if its broken or if it is a fixed antenna. I can provide any details of the car, if needed, to figure that out.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

i think there all powered. Just look at the antenna if it looks like a bunch of tubes that slide in to the nex piece its prob. power if it looks like one solid peice non-power.


----------



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes it is a telescopic antenna (bunch of tubes that slide in to the next piece).
I had tried to push the antenna to see if it goes down. On pushing hard it did go down a little. Thats as much I had tried. Didn't try further in the fear of breaking it altogether.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

If its broken its an easy fix with a few parts from the junk yard, you just gotta figure out if it's the antenna thats broken or if the motor it is fried.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should replace the link if it fell off and you find it "sloppy." The plastic wiper bushings wear out of time. A new wiper link is about $15. The next time it pops off will probably be at the worse possible time; it ain't worth the hassle to take the chance!


----------



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied.
I repaired the radio antenna. It was a powered one. (Faq: Any telescopic antenna is a powered one)
I dissembled the whole antenna. There was a loose connection in the wire that was plugged in to the motor.
Happy again


----------

